# Ferron Res to 12 mile flat (and back)



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I’m hearing rumors that you can finally drive over from 12 mile to Ferron res. Can anyone officially confirm this? We have a site at Ferron on Wed through Sat and I would love to know first hand if someone knows if the snow drift has finally melted and you can drive through. It will help determine which way we drive down. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I already called the FS office in price and Ferron today and both said the last they checked it was still not passable but didn’t have a “recent” check. Any help would be nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Send a PM to emoeck and see if he has been up there yet.

He was planning on going up that way sometime here in July but I am not sure just when. When I talked to him he asked about going up Mayfield Canyon since he was coming up from Phoenix. He has a archery tag for the area.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Casey in Gunnison, he would probably know, he was at the DF on Wednesday


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Try Casey in Gunnison, he would probably know, he was at the DF on Wednesday


I talked to his cousin and he said they were able to pass on Saturday. Sounds like it is open now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

